# Werbt einen Freund



## deadypsycho666 (2. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Gamer,

ich suche wen der mich wirbt und diese Woche intensiv Zeit hat zum lvln, arbeitslos wäre von Vorteil so doof wie es sich anhört ist aber ernst gemeint! Möchte so viele Chars wie möglich hoch und n. Werde nach dem werben direkt auf Legion erweitern.

LG Christian


----------



## Hazetwist (2. August 2016)

huhu, würde mich bereit erklären dich zu werben weil ich relativ viel zeit habe.

 

über mich: hab ab Cata angefangen zu spielen und spiele seid dem her wow. hab zwischendurch ein paar längere aber auch kürzere pausen gehabt, hab auf Horde und Allianz gespielt auf verschiedenen Servers und hatte auch einige klassen gespielt gehabt. Momentan spiele ich auf den Server "Aegwynn" auf der Allianz mit meinen Main Schamane, Twink Hexe und Warri.

 

Ich habe kein Problem auf Horde oder Allianz zu spielen genau so wenig ich ein Problem habe auf welchen Server das wäre oder welche klasse/rolle ich spielen soll oder erwünscht wäre zum Lvln. Ich bin sehr freundlich und recht ausdauernd wenn es um Lvln geht, vielleicht mal ne stunde pause zwischen LvL sessions aber mehr als das wäre es nicht.

 

Was ich direkt aber in den raum werfen muss ist das mein Monat inaktiv und nicht die Möglichkeit habe Momentan meinen Monat zu erneuern, Falls das kein Problem wäre und sich das machen lassen würde, wäre das sehr gut. was ich dafür bieten kann ist:

 

- Zuverlässigkeit

- Hilfe bei fragen

- Zusammenarbeit

- Freundlichkeit

 

Falls Interesse besteht, einfach mir ne Freundschafts anfrage über Battle.net senden wo wir dann nochmal genauer darüber den restlichen kram reden können 

 

Battletag: Hazel#21648

 

MFG Haze


----------

